# Jb Learning compared to NREMT B



## Gastudent (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all, I want to ask you guys that have used Jb learning and took the NREMT are the two on the same difficulty level, or is Jb learning not quite as detailed as the NREMT. I have seen several  threads that say Jb learning is a good product, but that is about all people say about it. So if you guys think Jb learning is easier, harder, or nothing like the NREMT at all I will be interested to hear about it. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Jan 11, 2013)

I found very helpful for both my EMT & Medic NREMT's. More-so the explanations. Not only does it EXPLAIN why the correct answer is correct, or more correct, but it explains WHY the other answers aren't. That's the most benefit I got out of JB. Test questions are similar yet more vague on NREMT. 

Know why you are picking your answer, and you'll come out passing. 

Overall, good prep software. Need have a solid understanding of the material covered in your book and class before - JB is just a good refresher and gets you, or at least me, in the mindset to take the test. 

Passed both EMT & Medic tests one first go's fyi too

Just my 2 cents - best wishes


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 11, 2013)

We are using all 2013 JB slides and power points for my P refresher and NREMT-P to NRP bridge, so I would guess they must be pretty on par with the NREMT. PS: I would also recommend the REA flash card book for simple NREMT example type questions. I used the P version of that and had many of the same questions on my NREMT exam


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 11, 2013)

alabamatriathlete said:


> I found very helpful for both my EMT & Medic NREMT's. More-so the explanations. Not only does it EXPLAIN why the correct answer is correct, or more correct, but it explains WHY the other answers aren't. That's the most benefit I got out of JB. Test questions are similar yet more vague on NREMT.
> 
> Know why you are picking your answer, and you'll come out passing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback guys. You said that the NREMT questions are more vague, I was wondering if you could tell me a little more about that because I have done the Jb learning test and they don't seem to overwhelm you with information in the question. So if you could clarify on that a little more I would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 12, 2013)

I used this for a good week until taking my test.

Its GOOD, no doubt, but its not the only thing you should use.
My instructor told us to prepare for NREMT online, but there are some questions that are straight up definition, so you should go to your book for those.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Jan 12, 2013)

Vitals, patient history, patient presentation, etc. 

JB is somewhat vague but not as much as NREMT. For example, one of the questions I had (if I remember correctly) gave you virtually the same vital sets and patient presentation for a pt with wheezing; they wanted you to decide between cardiac or respiratory as the cause - took me awhile but ended up going with respiratory based on what I was taught and how the patient was presenting. In the end, the only thing that will get you to decide between the two is a good patient Hx. But you are not always awarded that luxury - i.e. your patient is crashing as was mine in the question. 

It's things like that - just know you're stuff, study JB, and you'll be fine


----------

